# Asus puts worlds smallest router in a USB stick



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

For the most part a wireless router is a book-sized box that you sit in a corner and forget about. The design doesnt really matter as long as it provides a strong and reliable wireless signal. But if youve got limited space, or need to have a router thats a bit more portable, Asus will soon have you covered.

During CES the company unveiled the worlds smallest wireless router, and this thing is tiny. The Asus WL-330NUL weighs just 25 grams and looks more like a USB stick than a typical router, measuring just 65 x 20 x 15mm. Even so, it offers 802.11 b/g/n support, a single Ethernet port, and can be connected to your PC/laptop via a free USB 2.0 or 3.0 port. It doesnt require a seperate power connection either, as it can get all the juice it needs over USB.

Read More


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

What if I don't want the thing connected into my laptop all the time or want to disconnect/reconnect each time? I guess it won't power on without the USB? Kind of dumb.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

purduebmaker7 said:


> What if I don't want the thing connected into my laptop all the time or want to disconnect/reconnect each time? I guess it won't power on without the USB? Kind of dumb.


Then it's not the router for you. It'll be handy for travellers, or for those who leave their PC on all the time, I doubt Asus's main intention is to replace the average router in the home with this unit. But I assume you can use a wall charger with a USB port too, just like the ones for a Cell phone without needing a computer for it to be plugged into.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow I feel dumb as hell now. Thanks for pointing out the very obvious that clearly went over my head. In regards to the traveling, I don't see how it is more appealing, though. I mean yes it is smaller, which is great, but I feel someone wouldn't buy it unless they end up needing a new router. I don't see someone buying this to replace their old one; I only see them buying it if they absolutely need a new one. Reason for this is because it is just a router. When traveling, you just put the router in your bag, and once you get to whenever you are going and then set it up in your room. If you see what I'm saying here.


----------



## sportzriter13 (Aug 23, 2010)

The best and brightest minds can have seemingly obvious things fly over their heads. It happens a lot when you have Asperger's. 

Okay, so probably a stupid question, but here goes anyway...is it like a mobile hotspot, in and of that it accesses data via a cell network? Like a regular wifi antenna that picks up what is around? or does it genuinely generate its own access (and if so...how does it get around not connecting to cell networks or plugging into cable/DSL/phone lines?)
Maybe it's because I should've gone to sleep a while ago, but I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around this. 
Either way, it sounds like a great idea! Train station wifi is not great (or on board wifi for that matter...just happy I have it), and I love how my college has a guest and secure network...and a student login that works for paying tuition bills but not the secure network.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It has an Ethernet port, it connects to a existing wired internet/network connection. 

There are mobile hotspots that pick up cellular signals and use your cellular data account to create a wireless hotspot but this isn't one of those devices. Those devices can also be the size of a USB stick and work off a USB port or USB wall charger.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

I was wondering that to. This is because based on the information about it, it sounds exactly like a regular router, except smaller. It has an ethernet port to allow connectivity, and I'm pretty sure that's the only way it can get connectivity. It would be great if it could provide wifi wherever you go, but I'm pretty sure it doesn't. You have to plug an ethernet cable into it.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Those already exist in the form of a cellular hotspot device or a cell phone that can create a wireless hot spot.


----------

